# Rookie Pics - First Harvest Ever!



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm so excited that I harvested my first grow! These were all grown indoors in Stepwell Super Soil under an Optic 8+ grow light. All the seeds were regular, which I purchased from a small Canadian breeder called Lucky 13 Seeds. I'm pretty new to RIU, but I'm amazed at how supportive this entire community is. I had a lot of help on Instagram before joining here.

These plants are all indicas from Lucky 13 Seeds and I can't wait to try them out. I think that they look beautiful considering it's my first shot at this.

They are, in order, Granddaddy Purple, Korengal Kush, Laughing Lion, Peanut Butter Herijuana and Angel '98. All harvested at 10 weeks.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 26, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you! I'm going to start round 2 right away. More Lucky 13 seeds, as well as a bunch of stuff from PeakSeedsBC. I want to try out a lot of strains this time so I'm going to veg for 3 weeks only, without topping.


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice smoke IMHO let some go longer


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 26, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Thank you! I'm going to start round 2 right away. More Lucky 13 seeds, as well as a bunch of stuff from PeakSeedsBC. I want to try out a lot of strains this time so I'm going to veg for 3 weeks only, without topping.


Looking forward to watching your journey. Good luck with Peak, they've been good for me.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Here are a couple pics of the Dr. Seedsman CBD plants I'm going to harvest tonight. Around 20% CBD and very low in THC.


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 26, 2019)

Excellent first run man. Keep er green


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Excellent first run man. Keep er green


Thanks!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Good luck with Peak, they've been good for me.


Do you have any favorite strains from them? I basically have a pack of everything on their website and not sure which to plant. I'm thinking of doing a few of everything and keeping them small; single-cola with a with a three-week veg. Also have a pack of Purple Kush seeds from JOTI.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow. Nice job man. Keep it up.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 26, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Do you have any favorite strains from them? I basically have a pack of everything on their website and not sure which to plant. I'm thinking of doing a few of everything and keeping them small; single-cola with a with a three-week veg. Also have a pack of Purple Kush seeds from JOTI.


The genetics are all good in my experience. It really comes down to personal preference. I've found a C99 cut I really like for a daytime smoke. The Northern Lights is a classic couchlock indica without a lot of flavour. I love the blueberry, but I would save that until you've had another few grows under your belt. The last thing you need when you are still grokking the basics is a finicky strain to mess with your confidence.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok, that's great advice.
I was going to plant a few of Peak's Blueberry as well as DJ Short's, because I have both.
I'll hold off on them until the fall, perhaps.

Thanks.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 26, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Ok, that's great advice.
> I was going to plant a few of Peak's Blueberry as well as DJ Short's, because I have both.
> I'll hold off on them until the fall, perhaps.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem.
Both the Northern Berry and the Kush Berry will give you a good feel for the flavour and the effect of the pure Blueberry while being a lot simpler to grow, if you want a preview of the BB.


----------



## f series (Nov 26, 2019)

Been thinking about popping Dr seedsman


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 27, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> No problem.
> Both the Northern Berry and the Kush Berry will give you a good feel for the flavour and the effect of the pure Blueberry while being a lot simpler to grow, if you want a preview of the BB.


I believe it. The only Blueberry cross I ever tried was Blue Widow from Canna Farms, a Canadian medical licensed producer. I didn’t care much for it, but I figured that it didn’t do justice to a great Blueberry strain or cross. I hope I’m right.


----------

